# #5 is an AL 8



## jekilpat (Dec 1, 2016)

Been out of the loop for a while.  The power company has long outages in the spring and fall, requiring us to work every day.  Soon as that was over it was straight into rut hunting, trying to kill something good with this recurve.  I had seen a few good ones in range, but just couldn't get the right angles, etc. (such a world of difference between compound and traditional hunting, but I can't envision ever going back to the wheels).  After getting in some good, but empty handed rut hunts, I decided to change things up for a morning and hunt some white oaks next to a clearcut on a piece of property that the rut hasn't started on yet in AL near my house.  The pics I had were mostly morning feeding, stopping by for a meal before going to bed I'm guessing.  I had only seen one little cowhorn by 0830 and was rethinking my decision when I heard the distinctive sound of heavy, deliberate walking - the kind when you KNOW it's a buck.  Sure enough he comes walking in from behind my stand and hops a ditch right next to me to start feeding under the white oaks.  After waiting for several minutes for him to get turned broadside and turn his head away, I finally got the opportunity to draw.  Even at 15 yards he heard me drawing the arrow over the felt and snapped his head around.  I just stayed focused on the crease and continued my draw sequence. I finished my sequence and he still hadn't boogered, so I dropped the string and watched the feathers disappear exactly where I was looking.  That never gets old - what an awesome feeling.  He donkey kicks, runs about 50 yards and piles up in sight.  The Tiger Shark tipped arrow was sticking in the ground about 4 inches with the fluorescent yellow feathers now bright red.  As it turns out I had his picture at another location that wasn't huntable due to the wind direction.  Sometimes you just get lucky.  Sorry for the long post, but it was an exciting hunt.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Woodsman8 (Dec 1, 2016)

Congrats man! Great shot!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh yea, congrats.


----------



## tee p (Dec 1, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome!! Great shot!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 1, 2016)

Good one !!!RC


----------



## EJC (Dec 1, 2016)

Awsome! Your having a great year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 1, 2016)

Excellent, fine shot on a mighty fine deer.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 2, 2016)

Good Deer, Shot, And Year Congrats!


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 2, 2016)

Super sweet


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2016)

Mighty fine!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 2, 2016)

Well done!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 2, 2016)

That's a good memory made right there, great shot, long live the beast!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 3, 2016)

That is a great buck man! It looks like you let him hold it! Congratulations!


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 3, 2016)

That's a nice one there. Congrats


----------



## Clipper (Dec 4, 2016)

You don't have to apologize for long posts like that on this site.  Great story, magnificent deer!


----------



## GrayG (Dec 5, 2016)

Fine deer and shot! Congrats


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a goodun for sure!!!! Congratulations!!


----------

